# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo 2013 a todos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## REEGE

Desde mi modesta casa cercana al río Fresnedas quiero desearos a todos una Feliz Navidad y que en todos los hogares de los foreros de EMBALSES.NET reine la paz, la esperanza y la salud en un 2012 que lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina.
Un abrazo a todos y éste podría ser un hilo para nuestras dedicatorias, fotos y experiencias de la Navidad...
Y como no, suerte para los sorteos del día 22 de Diciembre y 6 de Enero.
Ah, y que los Reyes Magos se porten bien con todos vosotros!!!!!!!
Chao chicos!!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Feliz Navidad a todos :Smile: 

Espero que todos paséis unas felices fiestas en compañía de vuestros seres queridos y que el 2012 os traiga felicidad y salud.

Un fuerte abrazo para todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Muchisimas gracias, por comenzar este bonito hilo, por tus deseos y por acordarte de todos.
Unos deseos que, pese a que se repitan, son reciprocos para todo el mundo.
Salud, y Felicidad para todos. De la propesridad ya se ocupan otros por nosotros, politicos, Inem, etc, etc.
A ver que pasa con esa loteria  :Smile: 
Un fuerte abrazo a todos.

----------


## cantarin

Me sumo a lo dicho anteriormente por los compañeros.

Feliz Navidad y próspero año 2012.

Que el agua vuelva a manar y veamos preciosas estampas.

un abrazo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes, y feliz Navidad y próspero año 2012 a todos y cada uno de los 5.452 foreros de embalses y sus allegados.

Un saludo muy cordial para todos ellos.

----------


## jlois

Que tengamos la suerte y la fortuna de seguir adelante con este foro que año tras año se hace más y más grande, gracias al administrador,  a todos y cada uno de vosotros ...y un poco a mi humilde persona, jejeje. Os deseo lo mejor de lo mejor.

Felices fiestas navideñas para todos vosotros y vuestras familias y que el nuevo año 2012 nos depare mil sorpresas y que todas ellas sean enriquecedoras en todos los sentidos.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues yo lo que deseo es que haya trabajo y salud para todos y para mucho tiempo... y si puede caer agua que lo haga con abundancia y conocimiento.
Y para el mundo mucha más paz y menos mercados.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ahí va mi foto del arbolíto de mi casa, yo os deseo Feliz Navidad para todos ustedes y prospero año nuevo.
Yo solo pido salud para todos los foreros que con eso me conformo, que lo demás ya lo buscaremos.

----------


## tescelma

Pues me sumo a los deseos para todos y solo incidir en Felicidad  :Smile: , sobre todo. Con esto yo me doy por satisfecho.

Aqui va mi arbolito.



Por cierto Reege, creo que tines unos sofás iguales a los mios  :Big Grin: , y muy bonito el estucado de la pared, me encanta, lástima que yo tengo gotelé y el hacer un estucado me resulte my engorroso.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Tescelma!!!!
Ah, los sofás que hemos elegido tanto tú como yo son bien cómodos, eh??
Yo de las comodidades de una casa, valoro eso mucho ya que suelo pasar muchas horas sentado en él, tanto viendo la tele como en el foro...jejeje
Venga chicos ir enseñándonos vuestros decorados navideños y esas felicitaciones... :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

Reitero lo dicho por mis colegas y por lo que ya he citado en mi anterior mensaje...Felices fiestas navideñas para todos y todas y deseando que el año 2012 sea el mejor posible.

El árbol que hemos adornado para estas fechas lo tenemos colocado en la entrada de nuestra casa, y digo nuestra, no sólo por mi familia sino por la de todos vosotros que de una manera u otra habeis pasado por ella, ya que así considero lo que supone este foro y la página de Embalses.net, una gran familia de amigos que de lugares dispares acceden a encontrarse y compartir todo aquello que nos gusta con el agua como nexo de unión.

----------


## tescelma

> Ah, los sofás que hemos elegido tanto tú como yo son bien cómodos, eh??
> Yo de las comodidades de una casa, valoro eso mucho ya que suelo pasar muchas horas sentado en él, tanto viendo la tele como en el foro...jejeje


 Yo solo lo probé en sentido horizontal que es mi posición habitual en él  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Mucha suerte para todos en el sorteo del gordo de la lotería, y si no la hay recordar que lo importante es la salud  :Smile:  y muchas felicidades para todos en estás fiestas tan entrañables y que el próximo año se os cumplan vuestros deseos y aspiraciones.

Saludos y abrazos para todos  :Smile:

----------


## suer

Me uno a vustros deseos. Feliz Navidad y una gran entrada de año para todos.

Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uy!
Yo creía que lo había puesto ya.
Bueno, pues eso, 
*Felices Fiestas a todos y un prospero año nuevo.*

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos.

OS DESEO A TODOS UNAS MUY FELICES FIESTAS Y UN PROSPERO AÑO NUEVO

Y también os agradezco todo lo que me habeis ayudado, vuestras palabras, etc, en el foro.

Nuestro arbol y el belén





Y lo dicho que todos lo paseís muy bien, y os deseo lo mejor

Un cordial saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues yo tampoco me he acordado de comentar en este hilo  :Embarrassment: 

Bueno, pues desearos a todos que paséis una feliz noche en compañía de todos los vuestros, y que tengáis una feliz salida y entrada de año  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Hoy día 25 os deseo Feliz Navidad y próspero Año Nuevo.

Y como estamos en crisis, voy a aprovechar para felicitaros también vuestros cumpleaños y vuestro santo. Si os ponéis malos, que os mejoréis. Feliz San Valentín y felices vacaciones. Que disfrutéis los puentes del Día del Trabajo y de la Inmaculada y, por si la crisis se alarga, feliz 2013.  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Eso si que es ahorro. Viva la crisis. Me apunto a esos augurios.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hoy día 25 os deseo Feliz Navidad y próspero Año Nuevo.
> 
> Y como estamos en crisis, voy a aprovechar para felicitaros también vuestros cumpleaños y vuestro santo. Si os ponéis malos, que os mejoréis. Feliz San Valentín y felices vacaciones. Que disfrutéis los puentes del Día del Trabajo y de la Inmaculada y, por si la crisis se alarga, feliz 2013.


Toma Ya!
Igualmente Lujan.

----------


## REEGE

Otro gracioso...

¡Felisa me muero!
¿Qué dices?
¡FELISA ME MUERO!
No hagas el tonto
y ponte la dentadura.

Que te decía que.....  *¡FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!*

----------


## albertillovernel

Jajajaja! Muy bueno!

Os deseo lo mismo, que paséis unas felices fiestas del nacimiento de Horus, Mithra o como lo quieran llamar; y lo del Año Nuevo, como los foros siguen siendo aún gratuitos, tendremos tiempo y noticias para comentar en ese día.
Un saludo y un fuerte abrazo!

----------


## sergi1907

Con vuestro permiso os voy a poner la foto , aunque no tenga mucha calidad, del regalo que más ilusión le ha hecho a mi hijo, un traje del Almería que no encontraba la manera de conseguir. 
El motivo de hacerlo es que esto no habría sido posible sin la ayuda y el esfuerzo de un forero, que me ha demostrado una vez más la gran calidad humana que hay aquí y de la que creo sinceramente que podemos presumir.

Muchas gracias por todo Ángel

----------


## ben-amar

Por la sonrisa e ilusion de un pequeñajo, todo esfuerzo es poco. Muchisimas felicidades y que lo disfrute cuanto pueda. 
No hay mejor regalo que ver la felicidad de un niño. 
Os deseo a todos un Feliz y Prospero Año Nuevo y que esta puñetera crisis no se cebe en ninguno de nosotros.
Gracias Sergi por la foto, esta chulisimo; dale un besaso de mi parte (tambien al resto de la familia, no me seais envidiosos)  :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, espero que hayan tenido una feliz Navidad y que en 2012 se cumplan todos sus deseos.

Pd.
A los que en estas fechas tengan que coger el coche, cuidado con la carretera.
Y no se olviden de poner el cinturón de seguridad como mi Rocky  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Un abrazo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos, espero que hayan tenido una feliz Navidad y que en 2012 se cumplan todos sus deseos.
> 
> Pd.
> A los que en estas fechas tengan que coger el coche, cuidado con la carretera.
> Y no se olviden de poner el cinturón de seguridad como mi Rocky 
> 
> 
> Un abrazo.



¡es clavadito a mi "leona"!  :EEK!:   Felices Fiestas y Que os venga un "al menos estable" 2012.  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A los que en estas fechas tengan que coger el coche, cuidado con la carretera.
> Y no se olviden de poner el cinturón de seguridad como mi Rocky


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

La foto parece sacada para un anuncio de la DGT que diga: "_Ponte el cinturón... el también se lo pone_"  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Chulisimo el chaval Sergi y que feliz se le ve...
Y lo de rocky es ya la pera... jejeje Digno de protagonizar algún anuncio de la DGT o incluso de la primitiva...
Pancho tiene los días contados. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Eso sobretodo cuidadín con la carretera y disfrutad lo mucho que aún queda de Navidad.
Saludos chicos.

----------


## REEGE

Como no tengo mucho tiempo y tengo a la María desesperada por irnos a casa de su madre a cenar y a pasar la Nochevieja... y ni por asomo me da tiempo a escribiros a todos mi felicitación para el nuevo año...
Uso éste post y listo:

Para todos mis amigos y enemigos del foro, los que conozco mejor y los que apenas conozco, los del Acuífero famoso, los asiduos a las Tablas y alrededores, mis reporteros de Belesar, Sergi (el moderador total del Foro, que elegante escribiendo y colocando fotos), el "jefe del paro y del Que Será" Fede un fuerte abrazo, Ben-amar y Ben-amar JR no nos abandoneis nunca, el genio de las Obras (Perdiguera) que bueno que volviste... Albertillo, el genio de la mancha, SaihGuadiana (el gran fichaje), Cantarín y su "querido" trasvase, Santy y Antonio Callejas, el Campillo esté donde esté (digo yo que habrá aterrizado ya...), el gran amigo Lázaro y su Extremadura, Los Terrines, IMP86, Aragom, Calima, Comizo, Aberroncho, Frfmfrfm, Luján (sin él, ésto no tendría sentido), el Maldonado del Foro (Embalses al 100%), Ceheginero y M. Angel...
Sé que me olvido de algunos, pero que no llego a la cena... disculpadme!!!
Y a Jasg555 esté donde esté, que sé que seguro nos sigue ( que me perdone si no obre bien en nuestro roze...) el foro se acuerda de tí.

*A todos un FELIZ AÑO 2012 lleno de paz, trabajo y lo más importante.... SALUD!!!!!!!*Un abrazo de Raúl y María.

----------


## FEDE

> *A todos un FELIZ AÑO 2012 lleno de paz, trabajo y lo más importante.... SALUD!!!!!!!*Un abrazo de Raúl y María.


Gracias por vuestros deseos que son también los mios para todos.

Saludos y Feliz 2012  :Smile:

----------


## juanlo

Para tod@s l@s forer@s de emblases.net, os deseo de todo corazón un próspero y feliz año 2012, en el cual la suerte y la salud os acompañen.
Un abrazo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Feliz 2012 a todos los foreros y todos los visitantes del foro. Espero que lo hayais celebrado bien... Que este nuevo año traiga felicidad y muchas cosas buenas

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Feliz Año 2012 para toda la comunidad de Embalses.net  :Smile: 

Que este nuevo año que acaba de llegar, venga cargado de salud, de trabajo para los mayores, de muchos aprobados para los no tan mayores... y por supuesto, que también venga cargado de mucha lluvia y muchos desembalses  :Smile: 

Un abrazo para todos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Que el cielo derrame las lagrimas de los dioses sobre todos vosotros, que vuestros embalses se vean llenos y vuestros campos fertiles; que el curro no os abandone y os encuentre, a todo aquel que ya lo haya perdido; que la salud y las fuerzas no os desfallezcan, hay que ir a tomar las fotos correspondientes  :Big Grin: ; 
A toda la comunidad de embalses, a todo aquel que nos visita y a todo el mundo en general....un abrazo y os deseo un FELIZ 2012

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡¡Feliz Año Nuevo 2012 a todos!!

Y aunque un poco tarde, pero aquí os dejo, mi mediocre árbol de Navidad, que parece que le ha pasado un camión por encima...

----------


## REEGE

Bueno, aunque se que es muy pronto, yo ya he puesto el árbol en casa y no me puedo aguantar para felicitar a toda la familia de EMBALSES.NET las navidades!!!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Feliz Navidad a todos :Smile: 

Espero que este nuevo año nos traiga a todos felicidad, trabajo y salud. Y que pese a toda a esta gentuza que nos gobierna se empeñe en amargarnos la vida y buscar la confrontación, seamos lo suficientemente inteligentes para "pasar" de ellos y buscar las cosas que nos unen y ayudarnos entre todos.

Un abrazo muy fuerte a todos los que formamos esta gran familia que es embalses.net :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Se acerca este "fatídico" viernes en el cual se han hecho unas cuantas previsiones de que será el último. Pues bien... si eso es así, me gustaría aprovechar la ocasión para daros a todos las gracias, gracias por formar parte de mi vida , gracias por enseñarme día a día miles de cosas que no llego a recordar pero que están ahí, me han ayudado a entender que no es necesario conocernos de toda la vida, que no es necesario estar puerta con puerta... simplemente he comprendido que este mundo está lleno de personas íntegras y de gran valía, he comprendido que muchas de ellas están aquí y ahora. Por todo ello , gracias amigos de embalses.net. 

LLegado el caso de que transcurra el viernes, y llegue el sábado y con ello las voces melodiosas de los niños que cantan la lotería de Navidad, mi deseo es que entre esos grandes premios alguno recaiga entre nosotros, y más sabiendo que a partir de ahora, este nuestro "amantísimo" gobierno se quedará con una buena parte de lo que se gane en la lotería. Os deseo mucha suerte. Suerte en ese día, suerte en los que estén por venir, suerte en este año que está a punto de llegar y del que hay que esperar que algo cambie. Y espero que eso que cambie sea para bien y permitiéndome ser un "poco" egoista, que ese bien sea para nosotros y nuestras famílias.

Feliz Navidad, amigos míos. Disfrutad de estas fechas con los que más quereis a vuestro lado, tanto presencialmente como en el corazón si es que se encuentran en la distancia. Que la salud, la fortuna, el trabajo, el amor, la fortaleza sean abundantes en vuestras vidas y que llegueis a compartirlas con todos aquellos que os acompañan.



La puerta de mi casa está cerrada en esta imagen, pero podeis considerarla abierta para todos y cada uno de vosotros. Gracias por ser como sois, simplemente geniales.

----------


## REEGE

Como siempre Jlois, unas palabras que te llegan al alma... Todo un privilegio tener un contacto con alguien como tú a través de la red, ya que con sólo ver tu forma de escribir, se dice todo!! 
Bueno y las cosillas que dice de ti Perdiguera...jejeje

----------


## tescelma

Como este año tengo el mismo arbolito de navidad que el año pasado (y en el mismo sitio) y no se notaría la diferencia; os pongo otra imagen más acorde con el foro:



_Disculpad el gazapo: punetes por puentes._



Ya de paso, aprovecho para poner la predicción meteorológica para los próximos días:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Tescelma, super original!!
Y ya que estamos a 20... Mañana va a caer una que no me salvo ni en las galerias del Fresnedas!!!
Estos Mayas... :Big Grin: 
Con el montón de cosas que me quedan por hacer y no me ha dado tiempo. :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Que me ha gustado la idea de Tescelma y además mi árbol es también el mismo que el pasado año...jejeje

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Feliz navidad a todos y próspero año nuevo 2013 :Smile:  

Os deseo que paséis unas felices fiestas con la compañía de vuestra familia. A ver si los reyes magos nos traen aunque sea un desembalse o alguna nevada beneficiosa para algún embalse jeje  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------


## willi

Me agradaria
preparar en estos días,
un árbol de Navidad
muy especial
y colgar, en lugar de regalos,
los nombres
de todos mis amigos.  Los de cerca
y los de más lejos.  Los de siempre y los que
tengo ahora.
Los que veo cada dia, y los que encuentro de
vez en cuando.
Aquellos a los que siempre recuerdo y a los que a menudo olvido.
A los constantes y a los inconstantes.  A los de las horas
alegres y a los de las horas difíciles.  A los que sin querer herí,
y a los que sin querer me hirieron.  Aquellos a quienes conozco
profundamente, y aquellos a quienes solo conozco por su
apariencia.
A los que me deben algo y a los que les debo mucho. A los amigos humildes
y a los amigos importantes. Por eso los nombro a todos, a todos los amigos que han
pasado por mi vida. A los que recibis este mensaje y a los que no lo recibirán.
Un arbol de raices profundas, para que vuestros nombres no se puedan arrancar jamás.
Un árbol que, al florecer el año que viene, nos traiga ilusión, salud, amor y paz.
Ojalá que por Navidad, nos podamos reencontrar compartiendo los mejores deseos
de esperanza,
dando algo
de felicidad a aquellos
que lo han perdido todo.

----------


## aberroncho

Viendo como se personaliza la felicitación de navidad, yo voy a desear lo mejor a todo el foro en estas fiestas tan entrañables con una foto del embalse al que le debo mucho en esta vida.



FELICES FIESTAS Y UNA MUY BUENA ENTRADA DE AÑO.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, este año no tengo demasiados ánimos de escribir, pero bueno, desear a todos que paseis una feliz noche en compañía de vuestros familiares o amigos y que tengáis un feliz día de Navidad y que por unas horas consigamos olvidar todos los problemas que nos aquejan, en especial a toda esa casta política sinvergüenza que nos está amargando la vida a base de bien  :Mad: 

Pues eso, Feliz Navidad y cuidadito con los excesos y con el coche aquellos que vayáis de viaje estos días.

Un abrazo a todos.

----------

